# 1967/1968 BMW 1600-2 Wham_Wham



## Lucian (Feb 7, 2010)

Story has unfolded over the months going to try a link hope it just stays a link ... Lucian


"https://www.bmw2002faq.com/forums/topic/248779-wham-wham-bmw-1600-2-67/#comments


One needs to copy and paste in new window .... L


----------

